# Neu im Forum und stelle mich vor.



## Haitu (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich bin Otto aus der Vulkaneifel, 57 Jahre alt und baue jetzt seit 3 Jahren in kleinen Schritten an meinem Gartenteich und werde wohl auch noch 2 Jahre brauchen, bis er fertig ist.
Die Bauzeit zieht sich so lang hin, weil ich alles in Handarbeit, also Schüppe, Schubkarre usw. ausführen will und mir dafür ca. 1 Monat im Jahr zur Verfügung steht. Der Teichbau ist meine Urlaubsbeschäftigung (Aktiv*urlaub*). 
Der Teich wird ca. 50m² und schätzungsweise 20000 Liter haben. Zur Tiefe denke ich an 1,20m, kommt aber drauf an ob ich Lust zu mehr habe, dann eben tiefer. Ist eben ein Hobby. 
Dazu kommen noch 3 Pflanzenbecken die stufenweise angeordnet sind ca. 16m² und ein bewachsener Bodenfilter ca. 15m² mit vorgeschaltetem Vortex.
Als Stromverbraucher (Pumpen) möchte ich wegen der Folgekosten 80W nicht überschreiten.
Wenn der Teich einmal eingefahren ist gedenke ich als einzigen Fisch, wegen der Mücken, __ Moderlieschen einzusetzen.
Meine wesentliche Aufmerksamkeit wird den Pflanzen gelten.
So gesehen, baue ich eigentlich an einem Wassergarten.
Jetzt könnte man denken, warum dann überhaupt Filterung. 
Ich baue den Teich als Herausforderung, körperlich wie geistig und weil es 
Spaß macht.
Zum Baubeginn vor 3 Jahren hatte ich den Platz für den Hauptteich bis auf 80cm ausgehoben, weil ich den Aushub für die stufigen Pflanzenbecken benötigte und diesen dann mit einer Siloplane abgedeckt, damit der mir nicht zuwuchert. Darin hat sich durch Regen in der Zwischenzeit Wasser angesammelt und wurde auch schon von Fröschen besucht. __ Molche sind in großer Zahl vorhanden, obwohl der Wasserstand nur 20cm beträgt (die Hunde habe die Seitenwände inzwischen mit ihren Krallen durchlöchert). Dieses Jahr sind auch Mengen von Plattbauchlibellen dem provisorischen Teich entschlüpft.

Hier im Forum habe ich mich angemeldet, weil mir das Hobby noch mehr Spaß machen wird, wenn ich mich mit Gleichgesinnten auszutauschen kann. Das ist viel besser als eigenbrötlerisch vor sich hinzuwurschteln.


----------



## Silke (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neu im Forum und stelle mich vor.*

Hallo Otto,
na dann herzlich willkommen bei uns. Hier wirst du sicher noch den einen oder anderen Tip bekommen.
Stell doch mal Fotos von deiner Baustelle ein, dann sehen wir auch, wie es bei dir so ausschaut.
Schön, daß sich inzwischen so viele Tiere angesiedelt haben. Für die wäre es aber besser, wenn deine Baustelle fertig wird und sie sich dann in Ruhe ausbreiten können. Übrigens, um die Mückenlarven loszuwerden brauchst du nicht unbedingt Fische, das erledigen die __ Frösche, __ Käfer, Libellenlarven usw.


----------



## Haitu (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neu im Forum und stelle mich vor.*

Hi Silke,

danke für den Willkommensgruß.
Meine Baustelle kann man unter der im "Nickname" angegebenen Homepage besuchen. Da ist auch nichts anderes zu sehen als die Bilder vom Teich.
__ Moderlieschen werde ich auch nur dann einsetzen, wenn ich es wegen der Mücken als notwendig betrachte. Erledigt sich dies wie du schreibst durch __ Frösche, __ Käfer, Libellenlarven usw. um so besser.


----------



## Thorsten (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neu im Forum und stelle mich vor.*

Hallo Otto,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns !

Das hat ja laaange gedauert, dachte schon Du kommst garnicht mehr  .... auf ein gutes miteinander


----------



## Steffen (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neu im Forum und stelle mich vor.*

*
Tag Haitu...

Herzlich Willkommen....

War grade auf deiner HP dein Teich sieht ja sehr Rückenfreundlich aus das würde mir auch gefallen  

Viel Spaß hier im Forum!  
*


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neu im Forum und stelle mich vor.*

Hallo Otto,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!
Dein Projekt sieht wirklich interessant aus-sowas baut nicht jeder


----------



## jochen (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neu im Forum und stelle mich vor.*

Hallo Otto,

Herzlich Willkomen im Forum,
schön das du den Weg hierher gefunden hast.
Als stiller Leser in anderen Foren lese ich deine Beiträge immer sehr gerne.


----------



## Elfriede (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neu im Forum und stelle mich vor.*

Hallo Otto,

auch ich freue mich darauf, Dich nun auch hier lesen zu können. Es gefällt mir, wie ernsthaft Du Dich auch den Problemen anderer annimmst.

Liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Dodi (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neu im Forum und stelle mich vor.*

Hallo Otto!

Auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN!

Ist ja wirklich interessant, was Du da so in der schönen Eifel auf die Beine stellst.
Eine Frage hätte ich: was ist das für eine Ruine auf dem Teichgrundstück?


----------



## Haitu (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neu im Forum und stelle mich vor.*

Hi Dodi,

ich hatte vor 20 Jahren hier einen "Resthof" gekauft.
Das sind 3 Gebäude a 20 Meter in U-Form in einen Hang hineingebaut, bestehend aus Wohnhaus, Scheune und Tanzsaal.
Tanzsaal?, wird da der geneigte Leser denken. 
Und tatsächlich, es ist so. 
Bis kurz nach dem Krieg (45) wurde ein Gebäude als Tanzsaal des Dorfes genutzt.
Als ich das Grundstück kaufte war dieser Tanzsaal aber schon baufällig.
Dies ist bis heute so geblieben, weil mir bisher keine kostentragende Nutzung für das Gebäude eingefallen ist. Das was du da als Ruine siehst ist dieser Tanzsaal.
Als ich die Gebäude zum ersten mal sah, war eigentlich alles mehr oder weniger ruinös. Aber, 10000 m² Grund am Stück von einem Bach durchflossen und preiswert. Ich war jung und enthusiastisch. Den Kauf habe ich bisher nie bereut, eher im Gegenteil.
Da nutze ich doch gleich die Gelegenheit und stelle Bilder von dem Haus ein.
Das älteste Baudatum das ich am Gebäude fand ist von 1802.


1910

 

1948

 

Winter 2004-2005


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wucherndes  Hornblatt mit Seerosenwurzeln*

[OT]Servus Otto

Schön von Dir wieder was zu lesen .

Wie gehts deinem Teich [/OT]


----------



## Haitu (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wucherndes  Hornblatt mit Seerosenwurzeln*

Hallo Helmut,

Danke der Nachfrage.
Schüppe für Schüppe würde ich mal sagen geht es mir mit dem Teich.
Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein kleines Moorbeet zusätzlich zur Anlage integrieren. Das ist nun doch eine größere Sache geworden.
Aus den zunächst angedachten 5qm sind nun 15qm enstanden.
Leider ist der Boden in diesem Gartenteil sehr steinig. Es geht also nur langsam voran.
Aber ich muss erst da weitermachen um das Nivau der schon bestehenden Verrohrung zu finden an der das Moorbeet angeschlossen werden soll.
Ich will halt keinen Sack, in dem sich dann der Schlamm sammelt in die Verrohrung einbauen müssen.
Erst dann weiß ich wie tief die Beckensole sein kann und wie hoch ich aus dem Erdreich herausragen muss um meine gewollten 120cm Wassertiefe zu erreichen.

Zum anderen habe ich dieses Jahr erstmalig eine Seerose gesetzt.
Eine die von 40-80cm stehen kann.
Ich habe sie direckt nach Erhalt auf die Endtiefe 60cm gesetzt und war danach 2 Wochen auf Montage.
Als ich sie mir nach dieser Zeit wieder anschaute sah ich keine Entwicklung.
Hatte ich die wirklich für den Anfang schon zu tief gepflanzt?
Ich habe sie dann auf Zigelsteine gesetzt, so dass sie ca. 15cm Wasserüberstand hatte. Jetzt nach 2 weiteren Wochen sehe ich 2 Blätter auf der Wasseroberfläche. Ich warte noch auf 2 weitere und dann setzte ich sie 10cm tiefer.
Bis zum Winter muss sie ganz unten sein, damit sie nicht erfriert denke ich.


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neu im Forum und stelle mich vor.*

Servus Otto

Wie bei Dir bereits gewohnt .... du machst Nägel mit Köpfe 

Alles durchdacht und sorgfälltigst geplant 

Nur die Seerose hat dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht (ich hätte es aber auch nicht anders gemacht ).

Manchmal spielen die Pflanzen verrückt :crazy, aber du hast es sofort erkannt und nachgebessert .

Die Seerose wird einmal eine der schönsten, wirst sehen 

Freue mich von Dir zu hören


----------

